
How I Got 5000+ Stars on GitHub - eliangcs
https://gist.github.com/eliangcs/464a05ab75ac2a44d2e3dc0ac141cbc6
======
ericclemmons
It's interesting that the author states that the majority of traffic cams from
Reddit.

When I browse r/javascript, r/react, r/programming, etc. its practically a
ghost town: 0 comments on nearly everything and only a dozen posts a day.

